# New cubeforyou vs jsk clone



## jsthum (Mar 29, 2009)

Which is better the new cubeforyou or jsk clone? if there is another thread on this please give me some links cuz i cant find it through the search.


----------



## PeterNewton (Mar 29, 2009)

the jks clone is awsome. the new c4y is very smooth and shiny and classy, but its a little too solid for my tastes. a lot of people seem to like it for some reason.


----------



## Bob (Mar 29, 2009)

i voted for both just because you made the poll wrong.


----------



## Cloud_9ine (Mar 30, 2009)

By new c4y what one do you mean, this or this?

I hear the former is nice an crisp if you get the black, so I'm ordering for one.


----------



## Tox|k (Mar 30, 2009)

PeterNewton said:


> the jks clone is awsome. the new c4y is very smooth and shiny and classy, but its a little too solid for my tastes. a lot of people seem to like it for some reason.



My sentiments, exactly.
The JSK clone can be really good, but it can also be a little tricky to get just right. Depending on how you use it, the screws may also start loosening in the JSK too. I haven't had that problem, but I know people who have.
The C4Y cube is almost perfect. If the cubies were as rounded as type-A or type-C, I think it may be my fave cube. But they're not, so it feels crispy and I get minor lockups instead.


----------



## Odin (Apr 7, 2009)

Ehh the JSK clone is ok I’m not really a fan of it though...



Bob said:


> i voted for both just because you made the poll wrong.



Thats just wrong dude.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 7, 2009)

I say buy them both. That's what I plan on doing


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 7, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> I say buy them both. That's what I plan on doing



Most of us aren't as privileged or as rich as you.
Money doesn't grow on trees, and I've had to face that fact lately
(I spent $250+ on just 3x3x3s alone, and I still don't have my Type F / Type B / Joy Cube!! T_T -- just a large assortment of DianShengs, Type Cs, Type As, Type Ds, and Edisons!)


----------



## ChaosWZ (Jul 6, 2009)

i totally love LOVE love the JSK clone, however the core sucks like hell, its just an evil little thing that wears out and dies and the screws unloosen, just use a type A core, theyre sturdier(ish) or if you have the time and patience destroy a rubiks 3x3 and take out thier core, although i do believe rubiks 3x3s are nearly indestructable... my friends played soccer with mine one day, it was fine after about an hour XD a little dirty though...
anyway jsk clones are just very nice in my opinion. i think im gonna make a hybrid with mine though


----------



## 1996iscool (Oct 22, 2009)

My cube4you cube is very prone to lock ups. It used to be my main speedcube, but now it just started popping and locking up.


----------



## Twofu2 (Oct 22, 2009)

1996iscool said:


> My cube4you cube is very prone to lock ups. It used to be my main speedcube, but now it just started popping and locking up.



Why all the bumps lately hmm?


----------



## Edward (Oct 22, 2009)

Twofu2 said:


> 1996iscool said:
> 
> 
> > My cube4you cube is very prone to lock ups. It used to be my main speedcube, but now it just started popping and locking up.
> ...



totally making 1996 uncool


----------

